# Apache nur lokal erreichbar trotz abgeschalteter Firewall



## harrokolander (16. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs, 

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Apache. Aus dem lokalen Netz kann ich Websites aufrufen, aus dem Internet geht aber nix. Auch wenn ich im Browser nur die IP eingebe passiert nix. Nach 'ner Weile sagt er dann, Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Meine Firewall hab ich jedoch vollkommen abgeschaltet und zur Sicherheit auch nochmal Port 80 manuell frei gemacht. Domain ist offiziell angemeldet, DNS läuft auch und nslookup und DIG läuft ebenfalls. Offizielle IP IP hab ich auch. Warum gehts nicht aus dem Internet? Was hab ich vergessen einzustellen? 
Danke für eure Hilfe!
PS: Suse Linux 8.2 und Apache 1.3.27


----------



## aquasonic (16. März 2004)

Also lokal geht es sagst du? Steckst du hinter einem Router? Hast du ein Port-Forwarding gemacht? Wenn es lokal geht, du ein Port-Forwarding gemacht hast und du deine IP, die dein Router hat, pingen kannst von aussen dann muss es gehen...


----------



## harrokolander (16. März 2004)

Hallo AqUaSoN!C

vielen Dank für die Info, du hattest natürlich vollkommen Recht, in meinem Router stand in der Filter Einstellung sowas komisches wie WebSet 1 und WebSet 2 drin. Irgendwelcher Mist, den keiner wirklich braucht. Da ich das nicht vermutet habe, hab ich es auch nicht überprüft. Die hab ich natürlich gelöscht und jetzt läuft natürlich alles super. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Nightdragon (31. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich habe das selbe Problem, nur bei mir scheint es wirklich net amr Router zu liegen.
Wenn ich einen anderen rechner im LAN mit einem web server direkt auf port 80 bzw.- 8080 forwarde, dann gehts vom internet aus, aber der linux server scheint das nicht zu wollen...

D. h.  das es nicht am normalen Kabel-Router liegen kann.

Evtl. gibts ja noch Ideen? Gibts spezielle Probleme wenn man Apache 2 anstelle der 1x verwendet?

Mfg,
Nighty


----------

